
EU Court Again Rules That NSA Spying Makes U.S. Companies Inadequate for Privacy - hedora
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/07/eu-court-again-rules-nsa-spying-makes-us-companies-inadequate-privacy
======
suizi
I'm not holding out hope for anything meaningful to come of this but big
thanks to the court for standing up against mass-surveillance.

